# Welches Panel hat euer TFT



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2007)

Mich interessiert einfach mal, was für ein Panel euer Schirm hat.
Auf die Größe nehm ich mal keine Rücksicht...

dit:
Umfrage läuft 30 Tage.


----------



## vanWEED (26. Oktober 2007)

da fehlt noch die option "kein plan"


----------



## CrSt3r (26. Oktober 2007)

Meiner hat ein schönes MVA-Panel ... ich wollte kein TN-Panel ... der Blickwinkel bei meinem ist mit 170°/170° einfach genial. Reaktionszeit mit 8ms auch niedirg genug. Und von der Farbbrillanz braucht man ja nicht zu sprechen :sm_B-):


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2007)

vanWEED schrieb:


> da fehlt noch die option "kein plan"



Lässt sich ganz einfach feststellen:

Wenn du mal aufstehst und sich die Farben dramatisch ändern, hast du ein TN, wenn nicht ein VA oder IPS Panel, dazwischen zu unterscheiden ist hingegen nicht ganz soo einfach...


----------



## EGThunder (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe nen TN-Panel mit 170° Blickwinkel. 

EG


----------



## jetztaber (26. Oktober 2007)

FlexScan 778 mit PVA-LCD.

Details hier: http://www.eizo.de/pool/spec/de_L778.pdf


----------



## Elkgrin (26. Oktober 2007)

Meiner is nur 10cm :mad:


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (26. Oktober 2007)

Hab nen TN. Soweit ich weis haben eh alle 22" nen TN. Blickwinkelt stört mich net wirklich, sitze immer nur genau davor. Die Farben sind spitze und zocken geht auch sehr gut


----------



## mixn_mojo (26. Oktober 2007)

S-IPS Panel in meinem 3 Jahre alten Dell 2001FP (was hat der damals noch Schotter gekostet.  ).


----------



## ED101 (26. Oktober 2007)

PVA Panel im DELL 2407


----------



## Marbus16 (26. Oktober 2007)

TN, waschn sonscht?


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Oktober 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Ich habe nen TN-Panel mit 170° Blickwinkel.


auf dem Werbepapier vielleicht. :tongue:

Mein FSC hat dasselbe Panel wie der Eizo 778, dürfte ein Overdrive-PVA von Samsung sein. Man hat zwar etwas Ghosting teilweise, aber keine Schlieren. Insgesamt ein toller Allrounder mit hohem kontrast und super Blickwinkeln. und die gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung ist genial, die war in den tests beim FSC meist noch besser als beim Eizo (allerdings nur wenig, der Eizo ist ja auch sehr sehr gut). Kein Vergleich zu günstigen Ramsch-TFTs mit TN-Panel.

Ich weiß noch wie ein Kumpel damals mit seinem neuen Sony-Notebook zu mir kam, verspiegeltes Display für krassen Kontrast usw. Als er die Farben auf meinem P19-2 sah, fiel ihm die Kinnlade erstmal runter. :biggrin:


----------



## EGThunder (27. Oktober 2007)

Du mir reicht meiner vollkommen, Eizo ist ja auch ne ganz andere Marke, die bezahlt man aber auch. 

Ist ja so wenn ich VW mit BMW vergleiche. 

EG


----------



## Steal-Angel (28. Oktober 2007)

MVA Premium...was ist den der Unterschied zu nem Normalen MVA? ^^


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

mein Eizo S2410W hatn PVA panel
der samsung in der firma leider ein TN


----------



## kmf (28. Oktober 2007)

Folgender Text hat mich damals bewogen, den Syncmaster 913N zu ordern:

_Schnellster 19-Zöller der Welt von Samsung__Samsung kündigt 8-Millisekunden-TFT an__Der koreanische Hersteller Samsung bringt Mitte Dezember 2004 mit dem neuen SyncMaster-Modell 913N einen analogen TFT-Monitor auf den Markt, der mit 8 Millisekunden die schnellste Bildaufbauzeit der Welt hat. Mit diesem 19-Zöller setzt Samsung erneut Maßstäbe in Sachen Qualität und Performance. _

_*Schwalbach, November 2004  *Gerade einmal 8 Millisekunden dauert der Bildaufbau beim schnellsten 19-Zoll-Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 913N. _
_Als Zielgruppe für das TFT sieht Samsung vor allem Spieler und Privatanwender  Early Adopter, die der Entwicklung immer einen Schritt voraus sind und sich daher bereits jetzt mit einem schnellen 19-Zoll-TFT ausstatten. Die enorm kurze Bildaufbauzeit ist besonders wichtig für Videofans und Freunde schnell bewegter Inhalte. Auch Grafikprofis werden von dem kontrastreichen und schnellen SyncMaster 913N begeistert sein. Das Display hat eine Helligkeit von 300 cd/m². Der Kontrast liegt bei eindrucksvollen 800:1. Horizontale und vertikale Einblickwinkel von 160° bieten klare Bilder auch aus seitlicher Blickrichtung. _
_Mit der Funktion MagicTune können Helligkeit und Kontrast bequem angepasst werden  der Benutzer nimmt die Einstellungen per Software vor. Jede Einstellung kann intuitiv gesteuert, gespeichert und abgerufen werden. Per Mausklick stellt der Benutzer mit MagicBright die Helligkeit in mehreren Stufen perfekt auf die gerade genutzte Anwendung ab. _
_Der Preis wird laut Samsung unter 500 Euro liegen. Der schnelle SyncMaster 913N wird Mitte Dezember 2004 in den Handel kommen. _

Panel ist ein TN, aber damit ich noch leben. Viel schlimmer ist, dass das Gerät nur über einen analogen VGA-Anschluss verfügt. Werd ich dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten ausmustern.


----------



## mFuSE (1. November 2007)

ulukay schrieb:


> mein Eizo S2410W hatn PVA panel



ohja, schöner Monitor 
Damals hat mich aber die hohe Auflösung abgeschreckt, da ich Spiele immer in der nativen Auflösung spiele ( 1920*1200 mit nur einer 7900GTX ...)

Aus heutiger Sicht können Auflösungen gar net groß genug sein, wobei Crysis dem Trend wieder nen Dämpfer verpassen wird 

Mich hat dieser Bericht:
http://www.prad.de/board/thread.php?threadid=22275&page=1

Dann zum kleineren Modell hingezogen


----------



## Janny (2. November 2007)

TN 19"

lg


----------



## molar (18. November 2007)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Hab nen TN. Soweit ich weis haben eh alle 22" nen TN. Blickwinkelt stört mich net wirklich, sitze immer nur genau davor. Die Farben sind spitze und zocken geht auch sehr gut



wenn du meinst 
mein ViewSonic VP231wb (23") hat jedenfalls ein S-IPS Panel von LG Philips und hab ihn anfang 2006 erworben. Der ist auch jetzt noch echt sein Geld wert


----------



## Bullveyr (19. November 2007)

20" S-IPS (NEC 20WGX2), gutes Bild, keine Schlieren und nicht zu hoher Input-Lag

Input-Lag freies TN-Panel würd mich aber reizen, mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2007)

TN  Samsung SyncMaster 204B 
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pro...0_21_tft/samsung_1225/samsung_syncmaster_204b


----------



## Gregor83 (20. November 2007)

Was heißt da die Größe interessiert dich nicht!

46 Zoll Bildschirmdiagonale!!! In Full HD!

Darauf zock mal Crysis! Das rockt


----------



## Mantiso90 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hab ebenfalls en TN Panel^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Dezember 2007)

S-IPS von LiteOn.


----------



## kmf (31. Dezember 2007)

Billiges TN Panel. 

Verrichtet aber seit gut 2 Jahren ohne Mucks seinen Dienst. 

Demnächst, wenn ich oben fertig bin, werde ich mir einen größeren Moni mit besserem Panel anschaffen. Nur hier in meiner derzeitigen Computerecke bin ich platzmäßig zu sehr eingeengt. Mehr als 19" ist da nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2008)

Bei mir gibts ein paar neuigkeiten:

Der P-MVA Schirm (Philips 200W6CS) ist verkloppt worden, war selbst bei kleinstem Kontrast zu stark (Elektronik ist wohl nicht so ganz aufs Panel abgestimmt), wurde seit dem durch meinen alten 17" Acer mit TN ersetzt, der wiederum seit ~1 Woche durch einen 24" Hyundai W241D (mit einem Samsung S-PVA Panel) ersetzt wurde.


----------



## Philster91 (22. Juli 2008)

Hab zwar nicht genau nachgeguckt, aber ich denke, beim Preis von 180 Euro ist nur ein TN-Panel drin.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2008)

S-ips


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2008)

Bin gerade von 19'' LG auf 22'' Asus umgestiegen.
Ist aber noch nicht das Wahre. Daher denke ich schon an 24''.
Habe mir da den BenQ G2400WD und den Samsung SyncMaster 245B plus angeguckt, was denkt ihr?
Panel ist wie immer TN


----------



## ReNeY (22. Juli 2008)

TN-Panel


----------



## Ecle (22. Juli 2008)

@quantenslipstream Bei 24" nimm lieber kein TN. Bei 24" ist nämlich der Blickwinkel ganz entscheident und der ist ja bekanntlich bei TNs schlecht. Also wenns günstig sein soll nimm nen 22" Breitbild TN.
Aber bei 24" musst eh schon mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bin gerade von 19'' LG auf 22'' Asus umgestiegen.
> Ist aber noch nicht das Wahre. Daher denke ich schon an 24''.
> Habe mir da den BenQ G2400WD und den Samsung SyncMaster 245B plus angeguckt, was denkt ihr?
> Panel ist wie immer TN


Wenn du schon bei 22" vom TN enttäuscht bist, wirds mit 24" eher nicht besser.

Hier bietet sich der Hyundai W241D mit S-PVA oder der LG W2600H[highlight]P[/highlight] an...
Bei letzterem aber auf Rev B achten, die erste soll Mist sein.
Ist 2" größer und hat ein S-IPS Panel, das einige VOrteile gegenüber das S-PVA hat (z.B. Reaktionszeit/Lag), aber auch einige Nachteile (Schwarzwert)...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde mich mal genau informieren. Gerade bei der Größe ist es wichtig, ein gutes Panel zu haben.


----------



## moddingfreaX (22. Juli 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich null Ahnung welches Panel ich hab 
Steht auch iwie nirgendwo... 
Nur die Winkel sind 160° und 160° und wenn ich von der Seite drauf schaue wird das Bild gelblich getönt, sonst nichts 
Bildschirm ist ein LG Flatron L1718S

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das rausfinden kann?


----------



## Elkgrin (22. Juli 2008)

Wo finde ich denn ein Beleg für das S-PVA-Panel beim Hyundai W241D?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (23. Juli 2008)

S-PVA im NEC 2470 WNX


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich null Ahnung welches Panel ich hab
> Steht auch iwie nirgendwo...
> Nur die Winkel sind 160° und 160° und wenn ich von der Seite drauf schaue wird das Bild gelblich getönt, sonst nichts
> Bildschirm ist ein LG Flatron L1718S
> ...


TN ists
Nach unten müssts dunkler sein.


Elkgrin schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn ein Beleg für das S-PVA-Panel beim Hyundai W241D?



Prad


----------



## Elkgrin (23. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Prad



Komisch, der Hersteller selber spricht nur von PVA. Naja, Prad wirds wohl besser wissen.

Mein neues Display wird auch S-PVA haben


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2008)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Komisch, der Hersteller selber spricht nur von PVA. Naja, Prad wirds wohl besser wissen.
> 
> Mein neues Display wird auch S-PVA haben



hast auf .de oder .com geschaut?
.com spricht von S-PVA


----------



## Elkgrin (23. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hast auf .de oder .com geschaut?
> .com spricht von S-PVA



grad nochmal geguckt, auf der deutschen Seite und dem *.pdf da drauf steht nur PVA. Die .com und das *.pdf auf dieser Seite geben ein S-PVA aus. Bröckelt mich an sowas. Scheint aber trotzdem kein schlechter Moni zu sein, dem Handbuch nach. Kannst allerhand anschließen.

Ooooder die deutsche Seite hebt das *S-* nur nicht mehr extra hervor, was meiner Ansicht nach aber Dummfug ist. Nichtsdestoweniger wäre er mir für meinen Zweck zu klein .


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2008)

LG-W2600HP (rev B)??  
26", 102% NTSC Farbraum, S-IPS Panel.

~50€ teurer denn der W241D.
Tollerweise hab ich den Schirm erst gesehen, als der W241D aufm halben Weg zu mir war


----------



## Elkgrin (23. Juli 2008)

Ne es wird ein Sony 40W4000 kommen, sobald ich die passenden Möbel gefunden und in die Wohnung gekarrt habe. Damit lässt sich einiges drauf spielen und angucken, wenns dann doch mal wieder ein Shooter ist, habe ich ja noch meinen jetzigen TFT dastehen.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Juli 2008)

@Stefan Payne
Kannst du was zum Inputlag des Panels beim Hyundai sagen? Auch im 60ms Bereich wie beim Dell oder besser?
Ansonsten pack den Hyundai halt wieder ein und bestelle dir den LG 26er, für sowas gibts ja das FAG. Ich nehme an das IPS wird mangels Overdrive weniger bzw. kein Inputlag haben?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2008)

1. Inputlag ist beim Hyundai gering, sind 2 Frames maximal, also 30ms.
Beim LG26er ists maximal 1 Frame (16ms)

2. Naja, der Hyundai hat schon ein paar Kratzer und soo schlecht ist er ja auch nicht, bin soweit zufrieden damit, warum sollt ich ihn gegen was unbekanntes austauschen??

3. Nunja, eine Möglichkeit wäre ja, den 200P6IS einzumotten und durch den W2600HP zu ersetzen, dazu müsst ich aber mal 2-3 Monate sparen...


----------



## mFuSE (24. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> @Stefan Payne
> Kannst du was zum Inputlag des Panels beim Hyundai sagen? Auch im 60ms Bereich wie beim Dell oder besser?
> Ansonsten pack den Hyundai halt wieder ein und bestelle dir den LG 26er, für sowas gibts ja das FAG. Ich nehme an das IPS wird mangels Overdrive weniger bzw. kein Inputlag haben?





ok.. jetzt wollte ich es doch wissen un hab mal ... *gegoggelt *



> Der Input-Lag liegt bei etwa 32 ms, wie *Wurstdieb* in diesem Thread (auf Seite 25) ermittelt hat, also bei genau 2 Frames.


Quelle:PRAD Forum | Eizo | Eizo S2110W-K (Prad.de)

Für einen <3Jahre alten S-PVA Monitor nicht schlecht 


Sehr geil ... wenn mir also nochmal jemand mit nem TN Ultra Gamer Display blöd kommt -> S-PVA kanns genausogut 

Will ja gar nicht wissen wie es die "s-TN" Pannels machen die ja noch Overdrive haben


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Juli 2008)

Ich finde ja gut, dass wieder ein paar IPS-Modelle kommen. HP bringt mit LP2475w ein 24" IPS-TFT, außerdem noch ein 22" mit PVA (auch eine Seltenheit in der Größe) mit dem LP2275w.


----------



## MarcelRamon (26. September 2008)

PVA-Panel, natürlich ein Eizo!

FlexScanL778 in silber


----------

